# Heat in heel bulb and lame pony



## ArtyLinz (21 March 2013)

Brought my boy in last night sound in walk, lame in trot. Not massively, I only noticed as I was lungeing him.

Last night had a tiny bit of heat back of pastern, this morning none in pastern just the bulb of heel. Not red hot but imediately noticable.

He's never had an abcess but guessing this is what it is? Is it possible an overreach could cause these symptons (he wears overreach boots in the field so there's no wound).

Any help gratefully recieved, can't think of anything else it can be - going to soak it in warm water and epsom salts tonight to see if it helps.

Thanks


----------



## pines of rome (21 March 2013)

My boy had this a little while ago, I think he did it out in the field and bruised it!
I just kept an eye on it, in case an abscess was brewing, but it  resolved itself after about a week and then he was fine!


----------



## ArtyLinz (21 March 2013)

Thanks  tonight I've soaked it in warm water and salts to try and bring out an abcess if there is one but it seems like the heat is a bit lower down now.


----------



## SirBrastias (21 March 2013)

I came home off holiday to a horse who was 'alittle bit lame' but turned out to be hopping when I got there, swollen fetlock, heat etc. I completely paniced and called an emergency vet out and it turned out to be a MASSIVE abscess in the heel bulb. The vet did dig it out of the sole but warned me it would likely to burst out the heel as well which it did when I wet poulticed. If it were me and I suspected an abscess I would definately wet poutlitce (and soak) for a day or two to see if I could get it to burst, I think the wet poulitce will help soften it up enough to pop out. If you press down on his heel does he seem sore? If he starts to get worse it's probably worth a vet visit.

My poor lad went from refusing to put his foot onto the ground to resting the other leg within 20seconds of the vet draining it.

Is it better in the morning or evening? With bruises I've found they are better in the evening (after they've been out all day moving around and having the blood circulating) but worse in the morning (after being stood in), whereas abscess tend to be sore all the time.


----------



## ArtyLinz (21 March 2013)

He's sound in walk and I've kept him in today. Not trotted him up - I will tomorrow. It just seems warm round the hollow and bulb of heel and the hoof itself is ever so slightly warmer than the other too.


----------

